# 1 yo ND



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Year old nigerian! Critique ? 
Not the best picture I know..








Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm no pro at critiques, but I can see some of the basics
*
Cons:*
Rear legs are posty
Steep rump
Short bodied
*
Pros:*
Nice uphill withers
Nice long neck
Good level topline


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you have a picture where she is standing with all four feet on the same level? Having her front feet up like that throws all judgements on her posture, out of whack.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm out jogging (just stopped for a breather ) will take one when I get home !


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Is this better?

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant critique goats, but I will say that i LOVE the color


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup, that's better 

Pros:
-Nice body length
-Good brisket
-Strong jaw
-Head is in proportion to her body
-Neck to shoulder blending is fairly smooth
-Good depth in barrel
-Good spring of ribs
-Straight legs
-Smoothly blended overall
-Rump has fairly good length
-Fairly good dairy build

Cons:
-Neck is short
-Weak pasterns
-Steep rump
-Roached back
-Not uphill
-Wry tail
-Slightly ewe necked
-I think the length from her pin bones to her hock is too long


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She needs a Bo.Se shot, the tail and pasterns are from Selenium deficiency. That will make her look better fairly quick.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you cedar point! She just had a Replamin dose. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

J-TRanch said:


> Thank you cedar point! She just had a Replamin dose.
> 
> Owner/operator
> J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
> ...


\\

What is Replamin?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.drugs.com/vet/maac-replamin-gel-plus.html

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Alex_K (Jun 10, 2014)

J-TRanch said:


> http://www.drugs.com/vet/maac-replamin-gel-plus.html


From the link above:

"WARNING: CONTAINS ADDED COPPER - DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP OR GOATS."

That's what the description says

Alex / Delaware


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Many people feed it to goats and the tube says what the dosage is for goats. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Alex_K (Jun 10, 2014)

J-TRanch said:


> Many people feed it to goats and the tube says what the dosage is for goats.


Gotcha!

Alex / Delaware


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Oops. That's not the Replamin I was talking about!
I didn't read the site thoroughly


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

There's been quite a few good threads on it on the goat spot here. You can look it up on jeffers too. Goat dosage is 5 cc



Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------

